# benutzerdefiniertes Tileset in Datei speichern



## SuperFamicom (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bisher habe ich nur auf GUI-Basis gearbeitet. Aber jetzt stellen sich für mich ein paar neue Fragen, die auf das Schreiben von Dateien abzielen und bin deshalb auf dem Gebiet. Und zwar möchte ich einer Datei bestimmte subImage-Bereiche übergeben und abspeichern lassen.
Klar. Das ginge mit ImageIO. 
Aber des Weiteren sollen 
- mehrere Layer, die über den Bilddateien liegen plus
- (vereinzelte) Pixel-RGB-Angaben plus
- (vereinzelte) Flags plus
- (vereinzelte) Animationen (also Abfolgen von einigen subImages)
mit in die Datei.
Leider habe ich so gar keine Strukturierungs- und Umsetzungsidee.

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn ihr mir bei dem ja doch recht trivialen Problem helfen könntet...

-Grüße-


----------



## Quaxli (12. Sep 2008)

Verstehe ich das recht? Du willst Bild-Daten speichern? Nicht etwa nur "Text" also z. B. Kooridnaten the SubImage?


----------



## SuperFamicom (12. Sep 2008)

Exakt 
Wobei die Option, Text reinzuschreiben, auch offen sein darf. Und je nach dem, soll der Inhalt permament verändert werden können.


----------



## SuperFamicom (12. Sep 2008)

Nachtrag:
Letzten Satz löschen^^


----------

